# who has the most chi's



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I was looking at the all the siggys and some of you have quite a few chis. I was just wondering who had the most on this site? I thought this would be interesting. I am jealous of you all that have more than one. I would love to have more but I just can't right now. I would love to have a whole house full!!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have 6 chi's at the moment, lol...


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

i have one


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

at this moment in time i live with 4 chis and a cocker spaniel, but one of those chis is a 16 week old male im trying to find a good home for for a frined of mine, and another is Rosie the 5month old and officially my parents, the cocker is also my parents. so officially i only have 2...


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have 2 males, Pooky and Pedro. I would love to have a girl chihuahua or two!!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

One little girl. Sometimes I think she should have a playmate; sometimes I think there would be jealousy issues. I expect she'll stay an only child unless another chi somehow falls in my lap. I wonder how you multi-dog people manage.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm with Pauline on this one. I only have one chi at the moment, but have toyed with the idea of getting another. Sometimes I think Milo would love to have a playmate, other times I think he would hate to have to share my attention. We already have jealousy issues with Milo and our indoor kitty Claire! LOL! Milo will stand guard at the top of the stairs and not let Claire up if I am upstairs. Although, if I were to get another chi, it would likely be a rescue.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

just my 2  but gimmie unlimited funds and space and we could have a winner  lol!! but im sure we all feel the same way


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I just have 2 chis & a springer spaniel right now. If I had more space & money, I would definitely get more chis & another springer so Sammie doesn't have to resort to playing with chihuahuas all day! LOL My breeder has 2 lh chis right now that I would really love to bring home! But since I can't, I'm trying to get my mom & a friend to get them! LOL


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm up to 4 chihuahua's and a yorkie


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I envy all you people that have a house full of chi's. I have one and a sheltie, both the love of my life. I have been keeping my two grandaughters chi's also, so I have 3 chi's total here. I would love to have more.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I have 3


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I know someone who has 8 chihuahuas  But they aren't on this site. Myself, I only have Yoshi. My special Yoshi :love5:


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

Not me...we have just one of the little darlings  but I am going to go read the posts now so I can see the answer lol...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

The most i have had at one time is 4 the less ive had is one, at the moment i have 3.


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

I have 3 Princess, Tinkerbell, and Scout. My husband has 3 dachshunds Max Tia and Hailey PLUS we have 5 dachshund puppies right now. I would love more chis but i can really only hold 3 at a time. I know this because my mom has 2 and when they come over i just can't do it. i don't even know how i ended up with 3 Princess was my daughters and she just started following me around when Meg was at school, she turned into my dog because she chose me. Then Scout came along because he was so cute we fell in love with him. Tinkerbell i found at a thriftsale and i just couldn't leave her there she had never been out of the cage I found her in. apperently her owner had died and the people didn't want her. but she is fine now. i just have to stay away from thrift sales!


----------



## Roxstar_Luna (May 4, 2006)

I have 2 Chi's and a pomeranian. Oh yeah... and 6 cats. lol


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

I have 3 chis and a chocolate lab, but i would love to have a housefull of chis as well.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Those of you with lots of chi's....how do you convince your spouse or others that you need and want more chi's?! My husband says 2 are more than enough!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> Those of you with lots of chi's....how do you convince your spouse or others that you need and want more chi's?! My husband says 2 are more than enough!!!


well when i got Jamoka, he was unplanned, saw him in the newspaper and went online to look at his photo and called to get him.

Jemini she was planned we said no more dogs after her. then we got Justice for my sister's brithday after her NO MORE DOGS! then i saw Jasper who we really wanted but he was sold i went back to the site and saw he was back up for sale and once again NO MORE DOGS! We got Jasper like a month after getting his sister.


now here we are in the same boat. Jasper was the last and here we are getting another pup(yorkie) so at some point it will really be it.

i guess once we can't afford it and run outta room:-D


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> I have 2 males, Pooky and Pedro. I would love to have a girl chihuahua or two!!


This would be me too. I just told hubby last night I want a little female so bad I can't hardly stand it. He just rolled his eyes and grinned.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> Those of you with lots of chi's....how do you convince your spouse or others that you need and want more chi's?! My husband says 2 are more than enough!!!


My bf loves chis as much as I do so he said I could get as many as I can take care of 

Although we still only have one, we have plans to get several more, haha.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I only have my little Carl, but if it was up to me I would have at least another one! If my mom wasn't watching Carl for me while I'm in school, I would've gotten him a little sibling a loooooong time ago.
Some day I want 4 chis- 2 boys and 2 girls


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I think that I may have the most! 

I have 9 Chihuahuas right now. 

I had a litter of 5 six weeks ago. 4 of them will be going to their new homes in 6-8 weeks. Which will leave me with only 5 chihuahuas. I do not like uneven numbers... We will be getting another female within the next year most likely to make a nice round 6.

We also have 2 other large breed dogs...

My husband is a animal lover and I am spoiled rotten. It also helps that I am a breeder...

Yep, thats right we have 11 dogs total right now!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

LOL Jess you have topped me on that...heehee


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I only have one and my mom has one, but if I could afford it and if I had enough space, I would get as many as possible. I think the most I could take care of would probably be 3-5. If I had more, I don't think I could make sure that each one was getting all the attention it needed. Chis are pretty needy. They're just like little babies!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

To be totally honest a pack of chis are pretty much just as easy as 2. The only time is is more work is bath time, teeth brushing time, and nail clipping time. Other than than they really keep eachother occupied.

Right now I have a chihuahua on each shoulder, one on my boobs, and one on each side of my legs, a laptop on my lap, and puppies nibbling on my toes. And I wouldn't want it any other way!!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I really need to make a new siggy...


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

You should get a picture of that. That is soooo funny.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, I'd love to see a pic of that. I would LOVE to have lots and lots of chis...I'm jealous!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

We have 6.


----------

